

A Big Safety Net and Strong Job Market Coexist in Scandinavia - wallflower
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/18/upshot/nordic-nations-show-that-big-safety-net-can-allow-for-leap-in-employment-rate-.html

======
webnrrd2k
This is personal experience and speculation, but here goes any way:

I've known a few people (in the USA) who were tied to their jobs because of
health issues, so they were very reluctant to switch jobs or do anything else.
I can see how having medical care done through the state, instead of your
employer, would make it easier for people to take some risks and to (maybe
eventually) end up in a better place.

Also, people who's health takes them out of the job market generally have a
hell of a time getting effective care and getting back in to the work force.
I'd bet that a good public plan would get a lot of people back to work sooner
and in better shape than the current US system.

------
dsq
This will probably break down as more freeloaders enter the Scandinavian
economy from outside, causing a free rider syndrome

